
Former Fed Chair Paul Volcker: ‘We’re in a Hell of a Mess’ (2018) - paulpauper
https://fortune.com/2018/10/23/former-fed-chair-paul-volcker-were-in-a-hell-of-a-mess/
======
bradhe
This is a pretty misleading title in lots of ways. The title makes it seem as
if he's commenting on the state of the economy. He's actually commenting on
the state of politics.

~~~
anm89
I think he more than anyone knows how related the two are.

------
jrs235
(2018)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
True, but it hasn't gotten better...

